# Drinkers and grit off the floor



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I need some ideas on how to get my drinkers and grit containers off the floor. I've had them on the floor for nearly a year and haven't had a problem but it seems to make sense that they would stay cleaner off the floor.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I put it in the aviary.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I put it in the aviary.


Same here , they are out in the avairy and out of the loft .


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you have any photos of your current drinkers?

My initial suggestion is to hang them by a rope or tack them to the wall.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I have my drinkers on little shelves about chest high I'm planning on building heaters into the shelves before it gets too cold.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Be aware when putting your drinkers in the aviary small sparrows can get in and drink out of the drinkers. Unless the holes in aviary are small enough that the small birds can't get in. I have my drinkers on old milk crates.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If your wire is big enough for them to get in, it won't really matter where your water is at. And any food in the loft will be subject for eating, LOL. I have chicken wire on my old OB loft but have never noticed any strangers in there. I think they get enough satisfaction from my chickens' food and water. Plus we have a pond and creek so if I were them, I wouldn't go through the trouble of getting into the loft for water, haha. My new lofts all have small wire though so nothing to worry about here.  But that is a good point. Sparrows and other wild birds can pass paratyphoid/salmonella (as well as anything else really - but wild birds aren't always bad guys - our birds give them stuff too!) to your birds if their immune systems aren't used to it.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have two drinkers, one on a plastic storage shelf ( the ones you put together ) the other sits on a 4"x 8" brick, ( for the younger birds who are just learning to fly and can't quite get to the top of the shelf) both in the flight pen, and they stay pretty clean. my grit & oyster shell i keep in the loft, don't wont them to get wet when it rains.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My water and grit goes on a table in the loft. The feeder is large and goes on the floor in the loft. I don't want it outside in the aviary where thrown seed with attract rodents.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I keep food and grit in the loft, water out in the flight cage. 
1/2 inch wire mesh so nothing gets inside.


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

Aloha everyone, just something to think about....does the heat or UV rays of the sun degrade the meds in the water, when it sits in the aviary all day.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it can, I read somewhere to use the dark colored drinkers instead of the white ones you can see through.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it would affect them. As Shadybug has said, the dark ones would block out the UV rays better, but I would think that they would also heat up more, as dark colors attract the heat more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With winter coming on you need a water heater, so build a box 14 in high, 14 wide and 18 long. Use a $2 light socket and a 40 w bulb on one end, then you can put your grit on the other.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you guys that put the water out in the aviary bring them inside for the winter? If you use some kind of heater for the water, wouldn't that need to be brought in out of the weather?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i bring my water drinkers in every night and give fresh water every morning and after noon.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Do you guys that put the water out in the aviary bring them inside for the winter? If you use some kind of heater for the water, wouldn't that need to be brought in out of the weather?


My flight cages are in the sun all day. I have the clear roof panels, and I cover the sides with clear plastic for the winter. So during the day the flight cage is like a greenhouse. I use those thick black flexible rubber water bowls (used for livestock), and amazingly they don't freeze during the day when the sun is out in the winter. They do start to freeze at night though, but not all the way thru. If I did have to use a heat source in the flight cage I could because the covering keeps the rain and snow out.
I change them twice a day when I feed and haven't had a problem. I don't want water inside the loft.......my lofts stay bone dry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> My flight cages are in the sun all day. I have the clear roof panels, and I cover the sides with clear plastic for the winter. So during the day the flight cage is like a greenhouse. I use those thick black flexible rubber water bowls (used for livestock), and amazingly they don't freeze during the day when the sun is out in the winter. They do start to freeze at night though, but not all the way thru. If I did have to use a heat source in the flight cage I could because the covering keeps the rain and snow out.
> I change them twice a day when I feed and haven't had a problem. I don't want water inside the loft.......my lofts stay bone dry.



Yes, wrapping the flight or aviary with plastic does keep it warmer, as long as the sun shines, and even when it doesn't, the plastic does break the cold wind. I wrap mine also.


----------



## lissa1 (Oct 25, 2011)

*drinkers off the floor*

I keep my waterer up off the floor and also the fantails can't fit on top so they can't poop in the water,,,it's been working fine.


----------



## red grooter (Nov 21, 2011)

i use the reels from industrial cableing just like giant cotton reels and are just the job


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

put them in the corner of the loft and build a small shed so that the pigeon cant land on the top of the drinker, the shed also protect it from poop.


----------

